# Andersonville Graveyard 2009



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Here is my presentation movie of last year's haunt. My first attempt ever at something like this and my first entry into YouTube...






How do you embed the YouTube video in the post? I've seen others do it...


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

n/m, it did it itself! Didn't show that in the preview.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks really good! I love that flaming pumpkin!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Yeah we started a new tradition last year to give our jack'olanterns a fiery send-off. The kids really liked it, but then, I have a couple of junior pyros on my hands.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Nicely done! The video is well done, too. Is the flaming pumpkin done with kerosene soaked toilet paper? Always wanted to try that.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

gasoline toilet paper...


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

You've got some really great props, and I love how the tombstones are placed. Very creepy! You did a great job on the video too! Love the music!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Awesome! love the bucky and the flaming pumpkin!


----------

